# Haywire



## Petrus (30/6/17)

Morning guys. I am looking for flatwire, especially Haywire Flat60?


----------



## Yiannaki (30/6/17)

Petrus said:


> Morning guys. I am looking for flatwire, especially Haywire Flat60?


@Petrus - what does the 60 refer to? And would that be different to this?
https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-haywire-hwn80-flat-wire-series

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

